# Die Abenteuer eines Level 1 Gnoms [WoW]



## Explorer_Brandolf (28. Oktober 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

meine Suche nach einem legendären Dolch in einem anderen Thema wurde erfolgreich abgeschlossen.
Nun kann nun noch besser meinen spassigen Zielen nachgehen, wenn's mir mal wieder langweilig ist.

Da ich gerade etwas Zeit habe, setzte ich mich hin und erzähle euch etwas über meine Erlebnisse mit 
einem etwas in der Welt von WoW nicht all zu oft gesehenen Level 1 Schurken Gnom.

Etwas zum Hintergrund: der Anfang allen übels begann, im Nordhaintal als ich einen Level 1 Krieger
erschuf um meinen Bekannten behilflich zu sein seine Gilde zu gründen. Da wir etwas warten mussten
auf weitere Chars die unterschreiben würden, forderte ich meinen Bekannten mit seinem vom Level
etwas höheren Char zum Duell und ich gewann - überraschend - die Idee war geboren einen mächtigen
Level 1 Charakter zu erstellen.

Besonderheiten: Weites Aktionfeld, leicht übertragbare Ausrüstung, Siege ohne Buffs und Heiltränke

bedeutet keine XP durch Quest's und dies schließt auch Items aus die BoP sind.

Aktionsorte: 

Goldhain (wegen dem Jahrmarkt - viele Duelle möglich)
Sturmwind (wegen dem Auktionshaus)
Darnassus (erlernen der Bogenfähigkeit)
Theramore (wichtige Punkt um ins Hordenkampfgebiet zu kommen)
Ratchet (Verbindung per Greif von Theramore und zu Fuß nach Kreuzweg)
Kreuzweg (Kampfgebiet - wer mich als Opfer sieht und angreift ist selbst Schuld ;-) )

Optimaler Punkt - Orgrimmar (vor der Stadt -verlierende Duellanten ganken)

Rasse: Gnom - Gnome sind böse und können sich entfesseln
Klasse: Schurke - Verschwinden schon ab Level 1 möglich - reizt den Gegner zum Angriff

So nun aber zum richtigen Anfang meiner Geschichte......

Der Gnom war erstellt, ein netter Name war auch gefunden passend zum Outfit und auch mit einer
kleinen Anspielung auf ein anderes Spiel.

Zuerst mussten einige niedrigen Tiere geärgert werden um all meine Fertigkeiten auf max (5/5) zu
bringen, dann zum erste Hilfe Lehrer den die Seidenverbände sind schon wichtig für einen Powergnom.
Wenn man nicht stundenlang Level1 Essen zum Reggen essen will...

Und schon war ich gerüstet die ersten Spieler zu überraschen/schocken oder gar in die Flucht zu schlagen.

###################

    Tag 1

###################

Da in Goldhain nicht viel los war entschloss ich mich für einen Einsatz im Gebiet um Kreuzweg.
Doch zuerst war da auch nicht viel los. Als ich dann eine alte Hordenbekannte zum Duell forderte
und sie dann noch Hilfe von der Wache bekam, traute sich ein (ich glaub lvl 67) Jäger mich anzugreifen. 
Dieser Jäger hatte wohl freude daran mich mit Level 1 mit einem Schuß umzuhauen - doch einmal 
brauchte der Noob zwei Schüsse, denn ich nutze gerade den Seidenstoffverband - mit lvl 67 und 
bekommt nicht mal einen sicheren 600er Schuß hin omg  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  (zur info, da hatte ich noch nicht 
das Endstadium meines Equipts erreicht)  

Naja ich dachte mir dann sterben wirst sowieso gleich und schlich mich als Geist hinter den
Jäger, der vor meine Leiche wartete - wiederbelebt und angegriffen - nun zeigte sich sein können
... er wusste nicht sofort wie er mit dieser Situation umgehen solle, das ich ihn auf 98 oder gar 97% 
heruntergeschnetzelte. Dank seiner Eisfalle ersparte er sich die Schmach auf 95% zu kommen und
er konnte ruhig zum gezielten Schuß ausholen. 

Naja er gankte mich noch mehrmals und war dann endlich weg.

Im Osten hab ich meine Tour um Kreuzweg angefangen und wir schauten mal zum Westen hin.
Irgendwie kam ich in Aggroreichweite der Wache und die unfairen Teile kamen gleich zu zweit.

Als ich mich wiederbelebte griff mich nach Info meines Hordenspions ein 15er Krieger an. Ein weiterer
17er und ein 32er Schamie waren noch in der Nähe. Mit ca. halben Leben nahm ich den Kampf gegen den
15er gerne auf und wie sollte es anders sein kam natürlich der 17er und der Schamie dazu als es für den
kleinen Hordenkrieger schlecht aussah. Der 15er wurde vom Schamie von 20% hochgeheilt und so wurde
ich dann doch zum Friedhof geschickt. Dieser lag nicht weit weg und so konnte ich den 15er allein in Richtung
Mulgor weglaufen sehen. Eingeholt habe ich ihn nicht mehr, er war so schön PvP gefleckt... 
ich hätte ihn bestimmt noch schon ganken können  ;-)

Auf jedenfall war es ein netter Treff und ein schöner Einstieg - nur der der Dolch der fehlt noch - dann
gibts mehr dmg ^^

Ich werde bald wieder meine Runde dort drehen - ach ja wahnsinnige 35 Kupfer haben mich die Tode gekostet.

*Fortsetzung folgt*


----------



## Mayven (28. Oktober 2008)

*lach* Du hast doch nichts zu tun ;P

Aber echt netter Bericht, klingt aber sehr Zeitaufwendig.


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (28. Oktober 2008)

Zuerst einmal, falls Euch die Erlebnisberichte nicht gefallen sollten oder es Euch nicht interessiert

Schreibt es nur aber mit konstruktiver Kritik und letztere lest nicht weiter ;-)

hier nun die *Fortsetzung*

Als ich mich einloggte war ich in Ratchet und suchte mir neue Opfer, doch zuerst sollte ich das
Opfer sein, denn ich wurde des öfteren von zu hohen oder gleich zu vielen Hordlern angegriffen
(Frage: levelt ihr nie allein ? ) 

Aber dann kam das erste Opfer und es war wirklich ein Opfer. Wie ich später erfuhr war er sage
und schreibe Level 22; ein Taure mit dickem Hammer die ersten Kämpfe rettete mich die
Haudraufwache vorm Tode. Doch ich gab nicht auf und kämpfte mutig weiter, doch was war das????

Feurige Waffe und ein Schlag und down war wer???? Wie jetzt?  Wo ist der Allie der mir half??? 
Nüx zu sehen - auch die Wache war laut Kampflog nicht im Spiel und nur 1 Ehrenpunkt gab er.

Ich schaute ungläubig meine Waffe an - ihr kennt sicher die szene in der Fidget so eine Zauberstab
ausprobiert und der Schurke zum Schluß einen Schuß abbekommt.

Er belebte sich wieder und ich wartete - bin halt doch net der Ganker ^^ und er griff mich an, tja selbst
Schuld, dachte ich mir ... zack...  Feurige Waffe und ein Schlag wieder lag der 22 er am Boden....
Im Kampflog wieder nix zu finden, suchte davor noch nach einem hohen unsichtbaren Allieschurken, aber
nix...
Nur ein lvl 43 er Allie der vorbeiritt meinte ob ich nicht etwas übertreibe - ich meinte nur ich bin doch ein
harmloser Level 1 Gnom ...

#################################################################
durch copy und paste verloren gegangene erklärung /aufklärung des vorfalls

der 22er wird sich beim geistheiler wiederbelebt haben, warum fragt mich nicht ....
und daher konnte ich den so leicht erledigen -75% ist bei lvl 22 heftig
#################################################################

Nun ja es dauerte nicht lange da kam der nächste Hordler vom aussehen her nicht zu hoch dennoch ??
für mich. Also musste er mindestens lvl 11 sein. Beim Betrachten entdeckte ich ein Teil mit lvl 13.

Er ignorierte mich - da schmiß ich ihm einen Schneeball hinterher und der wirkte. Ein kriegermäßiger 
Sturmangriff auf mich folgte -  he he he, jetzt bist du PvP gefleckt und gehörst mir  dachte ich.... 
MERKE !!! Icons vorm Verschieben schützen bevor man PvP betreibe! Kopf vs Tischkante...

So hatte ich im nur noch Ausweiden als Kampfmittel und das war zuwenig ... er besiegte mich.
Ach ja ein Emote der Verwunderung sendete er mir zu - hat wohl etwas viel zuschlagen müssen...
Naja ich belebte mich wieder und reggte schnell und dachte das probieren wir nochmal da er ja jetzt PvP
geflackt war und diesmal gab ich es ihm ... er war wohl zu verwundert über mich und schrie schon um
Gnade mit "Nein, auf gar keinen Fall"
Wie du mir so ich dir dacht ich  - und schon lag er im Brachlandsand und gab mir 3 Ehrenpunkte...

Als er sich wieder belebte verbeugte ich mich - bin doch ein ehrenvoller Schurke - und er bejubelte mich . 

Wir reggten noch zusammen - man dauert das lange mit LvL 1 Zeugs und unsere Wege trennten sich...

Ich hab dann noch einen anderen LvL 11 oder so zum Duell gefordert und war schon am Siegen als höhere kamen
und meinten dem anderen helfen zu müssen...

Ach ja an den Krieger mit mindestens LvL 38 Gratulation, dass Du mich neben der Wache erledigt hast..
Fast hätte ich dich, nach dem Wiederbeleben, im Kampf mit dieser erledigt  beide hatte wir nür noch 1 Leben
doch du warst schneller ... grumel

So das wars ... Fortsetzung folgt....


----------



## Salvdore (28. Oktober 2008)

Wie viel hp hatt den dein Gnom Schurke?


----------



## youngceaser (28. Oktober 2008)

echt gut heist des jetzt das du deinen "legendären" dolch hast ?


----------



## German Psycho (28. Oktober 2008)

und du hast all diese orte bereist ohne durch die erfahrung auf level 2 zu kommen?

Goldhain, Sturmwind, Darnassus, Theramore, Ratchet, Kreuzweg.

und mobs die dich angreifen ignorierst du?


----------



## Flanko (28. Oktober 2008)

send mal den Arsenal link von deinem Schurken


----------



## Graustar (28. Oktober 2008)

Wie kommt man von Goldhain zum Wegkreuz ohne XP zu sammeln? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaldonir (28. Oktober 2008)

arsenal ist erst ab lvl 10^^


----------



## German Psycho (28. Oktober 2008)

Flanko schrieb:


> send mal den Arsenal link von deinem Schurken



erst ab level 11 gibts arsenallinks .. ich denke das ist n fake. evtl. gibt es den schurken mit der ausrüstung ... der rest dürfte wunschdenken sein.


----------



## Flanko (28. Oktober 2008)

lol durch das entdecken der gebiete wird man schon lvl 2 wenn nicht lvl 4-5


----------



## Zoina (28. Oktober 2008)

Wahnsinn, welches equip hast du denn da???


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (28. Oktober 2008)

@ Myven - die Berichte sind schon geschrieben muss sie nur noch einsetzen und etwas anpassen.
also nicht sehr zeitaufwenig ;-)

*Kleiner Zwischenbericht aus Goldhain*

Nun bin ich wieder in Goldhain, im Klingenhügel war tote Hose und auch mein Zug bis vor die
Tore Orgrimmars wurde nicht verhindert. Nur die duellierenden Hordler waren zu nah an den Wachen
um mein zweites Vorhaben verlierende Duellanten zu ganken durchzuziehen. Ich komme wieder - muhahahaa

Nun ja kaum habe ich die Goldhaingaststätte verlassen zum forderte mich ein 5er Paladin zum Duell
- he he he lang stand der nicht auf den Beinen.. ([Auch Angstblase] verunglückter Witz) und heilen nutze nichts  - ([Ruhestein hatte wohl
auch CD...] ich übe noch)

Sein Komentar nach dem Duell - was für krasses Equip hast du denn, bist du ein GM?

Dann habe ich einen 11er Schurken vermöbelt, OO,  der nahm sogar einen Heiltrank um gegen mich zu bestehen
- jedoch erfolglos..

Ein Level 10 Schurke meinte man Du Noob - mit Skill bekommst du so einen Gnom down.
Und ich zeigte ihm gerne, dass man auch mit Skill gegen mich nicht bestehen kann...

He he he *bg*

bis dann

##########################################

*Wieder ein neuer Tag/ eine neue Nacht*

##########################################

Gestern (nicht das Gestern von Gestern sondern ein anderes vergangenes) war es wieder soweit
- Crossroads war wieder mal fällig und diesmal war ich sehr sehr erfolgreich und böse...

22 ehre und 8 siege gehen auf mein Konto - es wären viel mehr gewesen, wenn die Hordler nicht so
feige wären und zu ihren Wachen laufen würden. STERBT EHRENVOLL  !

Der Anfang war sehr krass - hätte nie gedacht, dass ich das schaffe (ägerlich, dass ich Fraps nicht
laufen hatte)

Ich war ca. südöstlich von XR als mich ein LvL 10er Druide angriff -  hehe sein Fehler doch übel wurde
es so dachte ich als noch ein 2. auch LvL 10 dazu kam.

Aber ich sterbe ehrenvoll und nehme mit soviel ich kann - wie beim Jäger achtete ich nicht auf 
das Pet äh den 2. Druiden und es dauerte nicht lang und der Erste war down - was der 2. nervt
ja noch immer ok hab noch 350 Leben; also auf ihn mit einem bösen Grinsen.
Doch was macht der bei 10% haut der einfach ab - gut dass ich den besten LvL 1 Bogen habe
und treffe noch 2mal bevor er mit 8% die Wache erreicht und diese mich verfolgt - Hordenwachen
können nix schon garnet laufen ich habe überlebt.

Der eine Taure hat dann noch etwas gelevelt um mich, dann als LVL 12er erfolglos zu hauen, ein
Gildenkollege mit 2. Hordenaccount war als Hordenspion anwesend um ich über das geschriebene 
im Hordenchannel zu informieren.

Ach da war dann noch der Blutelfpala für mich ?? also mindestens LvL 11 - der hat es einfach nicht
hinbekommen mich umzuhauen. Ich glaub 2 mal habe ich ihn umgehauen und 4 mal hat ihn die Wache gerettet.
Einmal musste ich ihn erlösen als er fast an einem Mob down ging... ich glaub der hatte dann eine längere Unterredung
mit meinem Gildenkollegen ^^

Ich bin dann mal nach Ratchet um noch was zum Essen zu holen und da griff mich auch schon wieder so
ein Pet äh Druide an, nachdem er dann auf 50% war und ich so knapp 150 hp verloren hatte rannte er zu den Wachen..
LOL -.. er kam aber wieder und ich jagte ihn aufs Schiff nach BB - er ist wirklich mitgefahren ...ob er es wollte weiss
ich nicht..

Als ich wieder bei XR war machte ich meine Runde um dieses Dorf und fand das nächste Opfer einen Hexer auch ??.
Doch ich habe ihn nicht weit genug von XR weggelockt, da er sich zu den Wachen retten konnte - mit ca. 12%
Obwohl 2 Wachen sich nun in den Kampf einmischten dachte ich mir, du nicht du gehst vor mir down und so war
es auch ... 1 Sieg und 2 Ehre und dann haben die 2 Wachen ihren Job erledigt...  

Dank eines Gildenkollegen und einem weiteren Druiden der Allianz mit Level 70 konnte ich XR auch mal von innen
sehen und sorgte auch da für Schrecken, denn 2 Hordler hatten Angst vor mir, weil ich so viel Schaden einstecken konnte. 

So gegen 24 uhr war dann nicht mehr viel los und wir loggten aus..

Ich werde wieder kommen es hat sehr sehr viel Spass gemacht.

An die Hordler - lasste es gefälligst - euch bei mir zu entschuldigen, denn wie kann ich euch dann angreifen
und einen ehrenvollen Sieg davontragen, wenn ihr auf gut Freund macht  


P.S.: bis jetzt habe ich keine Bufffoods oder Heiltränke genutzt in meinen Kämpfen, aber da Ihr Hordler nichts
allein könnt und nur zu 2. oder mit großen Brüdern oder mit hilfe Eurer Wachen gegen mich antretet werde ich
doch mal zur Sicherheit den einen oder anderen Miniheiltrank einwerfen müssen... (nicht alle über einen Kam scheeeeerrr )

*Nachträgliche Info*

Gespräch zwischen dem Blutelfpala (BEP) und dem Gildenkollegenspion ^^ (GKS)
Sinngemäß..

Blutelfpala jammert rum - 
GKS - was ist denn los
BEP - ich bekomme diesen Allie nicht down, der haut mich dauernd um
GKS - welches Level?
BEP - ....
GKS - ?
BEP - Level 1
GKS - ähm nichts für ungut, aber ich denke Du solltest überlegen eine andere Klasse zu spielen, wenn du keine
Spieler schaffst die mehr als 10 Level unter dir sind...

BEP - der cheatet doch - das ist nicht normal - ich werde ein GM-Ticket schreiben

Ende der Mitteileung

ob er wirklich ein Ticket geschrieben hat - weiss ich nicht
wir haben ihn seither nie wieder gesehen


----------



## Flanko (28. Oktober 2008)

ja und was fürn eq hast du jetzt ?


----------



## Dark Guardian (28. Oktober 2008)

Lustig find ichs schon aber ernst zu nehmen ist es denke ich nicht.

Das sich alle gleich aufregen müssen von wegen Fake und so. Die Community hat teilweiße echt einen an der Waffel.


----------



## Arahan20 (28. Oktober 2008)

hmm ich glaub auch nicht an die Geschichte, wie einige Vorposter schon sagten sammelt man durch das Entdecken der Gebiete Erfahrung. Da man von lvl 1 auf lvl 2 nicht gerade viel braucht ist man schnell aufgestiegen. 

Vllt ist er aber auch als Geist durch die Gebiete gelaufen von Geistheiler zu Geistheiler  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und hat sich dann iwo wiederbelebt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

So far,
Cu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (28. Oktober 2008)

kleine info zwischen durch

weder neige ich zu übertreibungen noch ist das alles wunschdenken
alles ist so geschehen und kann teilweise bezeugt werden

und meine explorerberichte sind ja auch kein fake ;-)

der legendäre dolch -> der einfache dolch, da er selten dropt

hp 855
rüstung 349

zum gnom und die xp 
401 xp brauch man um lvl 2 zu erreichen

ich erstelle den gnom (gnom/zwergenangfangsgebiet)

freundlicher magier (lvl70) lädt mich in gruppe 
- 1. portal nach darnassus (55xp) -bogenfähigkeit gelernt
- 2. portal nach sturmwind (55xp)- flugpunkt geholt
- beide laufen nach goldhain - goldhain 45xp
- goldhain zum heimatort gemacht
- 3. portal nach theramore (55xp) - flugpunkt geholt
- 1 hexer und ein weiterer helfer kommen dazu fliegen mit dem magier
   nach ratchet
- porten den level 1 gnoms nach ratchet (55xp)- flugpunkt geholt
- verabschiedet sich von den 3 helfern - läuft nach kreuzweg (55 xp)
- (anderer tag) wieder die 3 helfer geordert gnom zwischen klingenhügel und og
  geportet og oder klingenhügel entdecken 55 oder 45 xp - muss ich noch entscheiden

macht 365 oder 375/400 xp 
also kein besonderes geheimnis nicht level 2  zu werden (xp können leicht abweichen
da ich jetzt nicht auswendig weiss wo 55 und wo 45 xp gerechnet werden)

mobs werden natürlich ignoriert, die geben schon auf - bei 2-3 kanns schon mal am
friedhof enden, da die mobs einen verlangsamen

ihr seht alles durchdacht


wen es langweilt, dann nicht weiterlesen!

denn einen hab ich noch ;-)


----------



## Hicks1 (28. Oktober 2008)

Sollte sowas möglich sein wäre ein Video toll  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## snif07 (28. Oktober 2008)

poste mal bitte beweis screens... umso mehr du schreibst, umso unglaubwürdiger wird es für mich


----------



## Evil_Mike (28. Oktober 2008)

Explorer_Brandolf schrieb:


> Als ich dann eine alte Hordenbekannte zum Duell forderte
> und sie dann noch Hilfe von der Wache bekam, traute sich ein (ich glaub lvl 67) Jäger mich anzugreifen.
> Dieser Jäger hatte wohl freude daran mich mit Level 1 mit einem Schuß umzuhauen - doch einmal
> brauchte der Noob zwei Schüsse, denn ich nutze gerade den Seidenstoffverband - mit lvl 67 und
> ...



is klar mit level 1 über 800 hp ohne buffs *lach*
und nen 67er auf 95% schon klar kleiner, vielleicht wenn er sich hinsetzt und sich ohne gegenwehr von hinten traktieren lässt ^^


----------



## Dark Guardian (28. Oktober 2008)

Evil_Mike schrieb:


> is klar mit level 1 600 hp ohne buffs *lach*



Hm... Verzauberungen ohne Stufenbeschränkung... hm...


----------



## Kronas (28. Oktober 2008)

Dark schrieb:


> Hm... Verzauberungen ohne Stufenbeschränkung... hm...


jop


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (28. Oktober 2008)

so nun zu meinem bis jetzt letzten Bericht

dannach fallt über mich her ;-)

ach ja, den Literaturpreis möchte ich damit nicht gewinnen 

##################################

Wieder einmal war Crossroads oder auch Kreuzweg genannt mein Ziel.

Zuerst wars weniger lustig, da ich kein Opfer fand bzw. hat es sich schon
rumgesprochen, dass ich übel zusteche  - 
(ja Übelstich war mein erster Gnom, doch hatte ich mir 3 Fehler mit der Landschaftsauf-
deckung eingehandelt und so musste ein Klon her, der aber einen anderen Namen trägt.)

Nach 10 min endlich der erste Schlag. Ein für mich ?? Magier macht mich zum Schaf und
brutzelt einen netten Feuerball..

Böses grinsen meinerseits und ich laufe auf ihn zu - er brutzelt schon wieder und zack
habe ich ihm schon 1 cm Leben weggehauen bevor mich der 2. pyro traff.
Zack der 2. Treffer der faurigen Waffe und sein Leben war unter 50%. Er frostet mich
irgendwie ein, doch ich böser kleiner Gnom kann mich befreien und lauf hinter ihm her..

Zack nur noch 12% hat er - mist wieder festgefrostet ich schiesse ihm mit dem Bogen
hinter her - wow 27 krit der hat gesessen.. doch der Hordler fand Schutz bei den Wachen.

Er setzte sich direkt neben die und ich wollte noch einen pfeil abschiessen - offline..

lol... ist der jetzt wirklich wegen mir offline gegangen .. wahnsinn ... doch meine Freude
war nur kurz - bzw... bevor es mich vor lachen fast vom Stuhl gehauen hätte...

Darf ich den Namen nennen? Nein, lieber nicht ... der Krieger XXXX von der Gilde YYY kam
und haute mich mit einen schlag um ... ich wusste das war sein 70er PvP Krieger, die Schultern
kenne ich nur zu gut ...

Omg da wurde aber schon mit einer wirklich heftigen Kanone auf einen kleinen Spatz, äh Gnom
geschossen.

Anscheinend loggte er wieder um, sodass ich kurze zeit später den magier - he he -  noch immer
PvP gefleckt sah und ihn dann wieder angriff.. doch wieder konnte er sich retten und wieder kam
der (p)öse Krieger.

Tja XXXX, selbst schuld wenn du einen Gnom mit Level 1 im Brachland ungefragt zum Schaf machst...
wisst ihr Hordler nicht, dass ihr dadurch euren natürlichen Schutz aufgebt?   ;-)

Naja nach dem 3. Angriff vom Krieger ging ich in die Offensive, und griff diesen an, der anscheinend
über meine Frechheit so überrascht war, dass er mich einige zeit zustechen lies - *grins* 95%
also 5% ab ich ihm weggehauen als er zurückhauen wollte --- ja wollte...

das wird jetzt peinlich für ihn - dem PvP Krieger

der erste Schlag ging sowas von daneben  
ja wie jetzt, bin ich noch nicht tot???
Gnome trifft man halt nicht so leicht - sind sehr klein ...

dafür sass der 2. Schlag doch, naja sagen wir mal 2260 oder was es war sind schon ordentlich
bei einem Levek 1 Gnom

Der Kampf Nr. 2. der war auch sehr lustig - auch wieder ein Magier mit ?? und ein Krieger oder
Schamane auch ?? vom Level her..

Kaum haben sie mich gesehen kamen sie schon angelaufen.. ich konnte sie noch etwas von der
Wache weglocken und dann lies ich mich anschiessen, der Magier war so tollkühn, der andere hielt 
sich noch raus...

Ich muss immer wieder lachen, wie lange die Reaktionszeit ist, zwischen dem Treffer an mir, das Begreifen
der Gnom lebt ja noch OO und in den Kampf einsteigen als sie bemerken, dass nun auch ich angreife und sie haue.


Der Magier ging recht schnell knapp vor der Wache von XR down. Der 2. Hordler jedoch noch nicht pvp
gefleckt ergriff die Flucht...


Das war ein Spaß.

Dann war da noch der Hexer, der schlau genug war sich nie zu weit von den Wachen zu entfernen..
Doch ich verfolgte ich diesmal mein Opfer in sein dorf und brachte ich auf 1% obwohl 3 Wachen auf mich
einklopften. Der letzte Schuß mit dem Bogen war etwas zu langsam sonst hätte ich ihn noch drinnen erwischt.

Das war noch vor dem Levelup der Wachen.

Nun muss mich mich vorsichtiger Um XR bewegen und meine Opfer weiter davon weglocken.


----------



## MoneyGhost (28. Oktober 2008)

Triffst du  die Gegner überhaupt, wenn die 10 Level über dir sind? Di müssen doch als "Totenkopf" markiert sein


----------



## Graustar (28. Oktober 2008)

Trefferwertung?
mit LvL 1 bisst gegen zehn oder mehr Stuffen über dir stehenden Char´s Chancenlos weil du nur am verfehlen bist.
Da möchte einer an die genialen Erfahrungsberichte ran kommen schafft es einfach nicht. Liegt am skill 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rantja (28. Oktober 2008)

Dark schrieb:


> Lustig find ichs schon aber ernst zu nehmen ist es denke ich nicht.
> 
> Das sich alle gleich aufregen müssen von wegen Fake und so. Die Community hat teilweiße echt einen an der Waffel.



Finde ich auch, ist zumindest unterhaltsam =)

An alle die meckern: Denkt euch erstmal selber was kreatives aus, dann könnt ihr meckern!


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (28. Oktober 2008)

Evil_Mike schrieb:


> is klar mit level 1 über 800 hp ohne buffs *lach*
> und nen 67er auf 95% schon klar kleiner, vielleicht wenn er sich hinsetzt und sich ohne gegenwehr von hinten traktieren lässt ^^



wer des lesen mächtig ist - würde erkennen das ich geschrieben hatte, dass der gegner sich erst
mit der ungewohnten situation gedanklich auseinandersetzen musste 

und der wissende - kennt den schaden der feurigen waffe, die bei einem schnellen dolch
und einer guten proccrate (die nicht immer auftritt) auch von hohen chars schnell 2-3 % hp  wegnimmt
- feurige waffe ignoriert sämtliche rüstung

zur hp - ja ohne buffs ohne cheats - wer sich mit den items, dem möglichen der verschiedenen berufe
auseinandersetzt und sich mit den grenzen des spiels auskennt, wird zu den gleichen werten kommen wie ich.

billig ist es nicht und wer so etwas ohne anleitung beginnt zahlt wie ich viel leergold


#####

nachtrag

natürlich treffe ich oft nicht. aber wenn, dann heftig

lvl 1-14/15 geht recht gut  - ab da wird es sportlich, denn da kann an schon einge chars erkennen, die in
richtung level 19 pvp char tendieren oder aber ihre klasse spielen können.

was sagen schon screens aus, die kann man leicht manipulieren - ich werde baldmöglichst ein video einstellen.
wobei ich sagen muss, dass ich nicht der einzige bin der so etwas macht und es schon alte videos gibt
gefunden habe ich die videos durch hinweise von bekannten, als die von meinem unternehmen erfahren haben.


----------



## Wowneuling (28. Oktober 2008)

Rantja schrieb:


> An alle die meckern: Denkt euch erstmal selber was kreatives aus, dann könnt ihr meckern!


Sorry, ich arbeite nicht bei der BILD-Zeitung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nur ein kleiner Seitenhieb an Herrn Dieckmann. Nun aber btt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@TE: Die Tatsache, dass du dich über die high-lvl aufregst, welche dich im Brachland angreifen und du dies als "unsportlich" bzw. nicht "ehrenvoll"/"heldenhaft" erachtest, ist für mich nichts anderes, als das was du selber machst. Dir einen Char zurecht basteln, welcher nur durch unfaire Mittel so stark ist und dann auf die schwächeren losgehst. Wobei "schwach" hier nicht im Sinne des Levels, sondern im Equipt liegt. Unfaire Mittel sind die Vz, welche für einen normalen Char auf deinem Level defacto nicht bezahlbar wär. 

Ansich bist du also auch nichts weiter, als ein 70er der aus Langeweile in Lowygebieten rumrennt und die kleineren ärgert. Als heldenhaft und/oder besonders fähig (neudeutsch: skilled) würde ich dich nicht bewerten. Sicher, die Idee ist lustig und es liegt an dem Lowie den ersten Schritt zu tun. Aber die Berichte münzen meines Erachtens nur darauf, dich als unbesiegbar darzustellen, dass du sogar wesentlich höhere gekillt bekommst.


----------



## Tomminocka (28. Oktober 2008)

1. Auch Verzauberungen sind buffs, und zwar dauerhafte, denn sie werten deinen Char auf
2. Hast du gegen Totenkopf-Gegner eine viel zu hohe Miss-Chance
3. Feuerverzauberung schön und gut, aber nur weil du eine schnelle Waffe hast, heißt das nicht, dass die Verzauberung öfter procced, dies ist reine subjektive Empfindung, die Proccrate ist genauso hoch, wie bei einer langsamen Waffe.
4. Ein Procc wird nur ausgelöst, wenn du triffst(korrigiert mich, wenn ich falsch liege), da deine Misschance so hoch ist, wirste wohl oder übel nicht allzu oft mit feuriger Waffe treffen.


----------



## German Psycho (28. Oktober 2008)

wie sieht das denn mit der trefferwertung im PvP aus? hat man als Level 1 Char überhaupt ne chance nen 70er zu treffen? 

wenn er schreibt dass er nen 70er PvP-Krieger auf 95% bekommen hat, klingt das für mich nach wunschdenken. 


und wenn hier jemand seine "erlebnisse" postet, wird man sich damit wohl auseinandersetzen dürfen ...


----------



## heinzelmännchen (28. Oktober 2008)

ob das alles wahr ist, werden wir sehen, wenn er sein video postet.


nur eine bitte an dich: wir sind hier nich in der bibelgeschichte, also lass den Kreuzweg mal Kreuzweg sein, das Dorf heißt Das Wegekreuz ( oda schreib einfach Crossroads oda XR)


----------



## pixeljedi (28. Oktober 2008)

MoneyGhost schrieb:


> Triffst du  die Gegner überhaupt, wenn die 10 Level über dir sind? Di müssen doch als "Totenkopf" markiert sein




lol,son bullshit hab ich ja lange net gelesen

alter hast du lange weile und denkst wir schlafen alle mit den füßen in der steckdose?

als lvl 1 triffst du im leben kein lvl 67-70 und  kritisch schon mal garnicht

wieviel schaden soll der kleine den machen das er n 67 auf 95% haut?
der typ war sicher afk und du hast für die aktion mind.30 min gebraucht

du on-hit opfer^^ lvl 1 ovp schurke,ich lach mich kaputt

ps. Zitat :natürlich treffe ich oft nicht. aber wenn, dann heftig. Zitat ende
              mit wieviel schaden den? egal welchen dolch du hast und welche verzauberung,du triffst nich.. fakt.
              wo willst du den trefferwertung hernehmen?

              Doch ich verfolgte ich diesmal mein Opfer in sein dorf und brachte ich auf 1% obwohl 3 Wachen auf mich
             einklopften. lol ,ja ne is klar ,RAMBO.
             du willst uns also weiß machen dein lvl 1 ovp schurki hält den schaden von drei!!  3 wachen vom XR aus,,,,


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (28. Oktober 2008)

Wowneuling schrieb:


> Sorry, ich arbeite nicht bei der BILD-Zeitung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



also, da ich mich im gebiet wegekreuz (weiss nicht wie ich auf kreuzweg komme ;-) suche ich mir schon ebenbürtige gegner

sonst wäre ich ins tal der prüfungen gegangen

und wo liest du ernsthaft heraus, dass ich mich ernsthaft über die highlevel beschwere? schon mal was von ironisch gehört?

in den letzten nächten, als ich mich auf den char umloggte hab ich mit 16er 17er und 18er geprügelt
und da verlor ich nach harten kampf - aber ich bin wieder gekommen und hab es nochmal versucht

meist kämpfe ich nur mit für mich ?? gegnern und hab nur kurze zeit einzuschätzen auf was ich mich einlasse


das ist das sportliche - ehren-/heldenhafte

und besiegbar bin ich bei weitem nicht

und wie du schon so schön beschreibst - der andere muss den ersten schritt wagen


meine berichte haben eigentlich nur eines im sinn - zu unterhalten, zum schuntzeln anregen
und eine weitere der vielen  möglichkeiten von wow zu zeigen..

wie soll ich mit etwas protzen, was jeder mit ähnlichen mitteln in kürzester zeit nachmachen kann?


----------



## Fonsy (28. Oktober 2008)

pixeljedi schrieb:


> du on-hit opfer^^ lvl 1 ovp schurke,ich lach mich kaputt




*ROFL

Ich lach mich über dich kaputt! Falls du es noch nicht gemerkt hat ist es der Sinn und Zweck dieses Berichtes das man was zum lachen hat.

Oder machste dir etwa ins Hemd das er vllt. die Wahrheit sagt und dein Full T6 - Schmock onehitet?

Ich komm gar nicht drauf klar wie man sich wegen so einer GESCHICHTE so sinnlos aufregen kann!!


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (28. Oktober 2008)

pixeljedi schrieb:


> lol,son bullshit hab ich ja lange net gelesen
> 
> alter hast du lange weile und denkst wir schlafen alle mit den füßen in der steckdose?
> 
> ...




ähm, wieviel schaden hauen 3 35er wachen raus?

ich hatte da 805 hp und 349 rüssi (=schadensreduzierung von gut 40%)



ich frag mich nur warum hier einige so unreif und unqualifziert antworten müssen
vor allem so unfreundlich?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


ansage: zeig mal was du kannst, erstelle einen von mir aus lvl 12 -  13 char 
(nach deinen aussagen ist es besser wenn du für mich ?? bist )
auf mannoroth allianz wäre gute um einen treffpunkt besser festzulegen

gelevelt hast du das ja in kurzer zeit und dann tritt gegen mich an
in goldhain

ich werde fraps vorher starten und dann möchte ich einen komentar dazu lesen 
von dir


ich glaube aber eher  weniger, dass du dazu noch etwas schreiben wirst

und das kann jeder andere auch machen

ich stelle mich jedem duell und ich sage nicht, dass ich *jedes * gewinne!


zu den schaden am 70er
schon einige vor euch haben nicht geglaubt, dass ich am endlevel leuten etwas
von der hp weg bekomme - doch sie wurden eines besseren belehrt (natürlich
dann ohne gegenwehr)
auch von einem tankdruiden in bärenform konnte ich nach weniger als 7 min
3-6% runterhauen - zeitgrenze war 10 min


@fonsy - vielleicht ist er der 70er hordenkrieger, der einmal daneben gehauen hat ;-)


----------



## einself!!!111 (28. Oktober 2008)

wie heißt der dolch mit knapp 900hp..
wenn es diesen überhaupt gibt.


----------



## Pruzze (28. Oktober 2008)

Leute,

was der TE hier schreibt, ist herrlich zu lesen und hebt sich wohltuend von dem üblichen mimimimi hier ab. Auch wenn manches schwer nachzuvollziehen ist, es macht Spass und regt zum Nachahmen an. 
Lest, schmunzelt, und lasst die dämlichen Kommentare. Gebt die in den üblichen Freds ab und macht den hier nicht dadurch unleserlich.


----------



## HerrMoriden (28. Oktober 2008)

> einself!!!111 Geschrieben: vor 8 Minuten
> wie heißt der dolch mit knapp 900hp..
> wenn es diesen überhaupt gibt.



Lesen ftw!!!!

Ich finde die Idee vom TE sehr witzig und würde mich über mehr seiner Geschichten freuen!
Ich überlege sogar sehr stark ihn mal zu besuchen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (28. Oktober 2008)

Tomminocka schrieb:


> 3. Feuerverzauberung schön und gut, aber nur weil du eine schnelle Waffe hast, heißt das nicht, dass die Verzauberung öfter procced, dies ist reine subjektive Empfindung, die Proccrate ist genauso hoch, wie bei einer langsamen Waffe.
> 4. Ein Procc wird nur ausgelöst, wenn du triffst(korrigiert mich, wenn ich falsch liege), da deine Misschance so hoch ist, wirste wohl oder übel nicht allzu oft mit feuriger Waffe treffen.



schnelle waffen schlagen öfters zu das heist in 10 sek schlägst du mit ner schnellen waffe über 10 x zu mit einer langsamen 2x (beispiele) also du hast bessere chancen das es proct mit einer schnellen waffe als einer langsamen da du ja öfters schlägst


----------



## Fonsy (28. Oktober 2008)

Explorer_Brandolf schrieb:


> @fonsy - vielleicht ist er der 70er hordenkrieger, der einmal daneben gehauen hat ;-)




Ich geh sogar davon aus das sich da ein gewisser jmd. wiedererkannt hat. Ander kann ich mit so ein flame post nicht erklären.

Ich find deinen Bericht super lustig/spannend/interessant

Habe beschlossen so etwas mal selbst auszuprobieren.
(wird aber noch dauern da mein main erst lv. 43 ist und ich ergo noch nicht ansatzweise genug gold hab um so etwas zu finanzieren)


/game on


----------



## einself!!!111 (28. Oktober 2008)

hu? was soll ich jetzt glauben, viele sagen das es ein fake ist doch brandolf gibt ja selbst an das es alles so geschehen ist. darum ist meine frage berechtigt das ich wissen möchte wie der "legendäre" dolch benannt ist. falls es doch ein fake ist und ich alles ganz missverstanden habe geh ich nochmals ins bett!


----------



## Morphes (28. Oktober 2008)

wolkentaenzer schrieb:


> wen es langweilt, dann nicht weiterlesen!
> 
> denn einen hab ich noch ;-)



Nein im Gegenteil, deine Berichte hier haben mir sehr Gut gefallen!
Und ich lese auch gerne mehr!

Ob ich dir das nun alles glauben kann ist eine andere Sache  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Sollte ich also mal langeweile haben, werde ich mir mit sicherheit mal
einen Level 11er erstellen und deine Fähigkeiten testen.


----------



## theduke666 (28. Oktober 2008)

Explorer_Brandolf schrieb:


> kleine info zwischen durch
> 
> weder neige ich zu übertreibungen noch ist das alles wunschdenken
> alles ist so geschehen und kann teilweise bezeugt werden





> dachte ich mir ... zack... Feurige Waffe und ein Schlag wieder lag der 22 er am Boden....



Du glaubst WIRKLICH daran, was Du schreibst?
Geh zum Psychiater, du hast ein ziemlich hohes Aufmerksamkeitsdefizit,
beginnende Neurose....
-.-



> PvP gefleckt


Lol


----------



## Frostnova (28. Oktober 2008)

theduke666 schrieb:


> Du glaubst WIRKLICH daran, was Du schreibst?
> Geh zum Psychiater, du hast ein ziemlich hohes Aufmerksamkeitsdefizit,
> beginnende Neurose....
> -.-
> ...



was hast du denn für einen komplex :O


btt: ich finds amüsant zu lesen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tomminocka (28. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> schnelle waffen schlagen öfters zu das heist in 10 sek schlägst du mit ner schnellen waffe über 10 x zu mit einer langsamen 2x (beispiele) also du hast bessere chancen das es proct mit einer schnellen waffe als einer langsamen da du ja öfters schlägst



falsch, es gab mal ein Blizzard-post dazu: die Proccchance auf einer langsameren Waffe wird so modifiziert, dass es im Endeffekt egal ist, ob man eine schnelle oder langsame Waffe hat, der Zusatzeffekt durch den Proc(egal ob schaden oder Buff) ist bei einer schnellen und langsameren Waffe gleich.


----------



## HerrMoriden (28. Oktober 2008)

einself!!!111 schrieb:


> hu? was soll ich jetzt glauben, viele sagen das es ein fake ist doch brandolf gibt ja selbst an das es alles so geschehen ist. darum ist meine frage berechtigt das ich wissen möchte wie der "legendäre" dolch benannt ist. falls es doch ein fake ist und ich alles ganz missverstanden habe geh ich nochmals ins bett!



Lesen ftw!!!

Dein 'legendärer' Dolch ist ein Einfacher Dolch. Der beste, den man für Lvl 1 bekommen kann und nich Bop ist!


----------



## einself!!!111 (28. Oktober 2008)

es ist nich mein "legendärer" dolch........................... !!!!111 
.. ... ... .......


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (28. Oktober 2008)

theduke666 schrieb:


> Du glaubst WIRKLICH daran, was Du schreibst?
> Geh zum Psychiater, du hast ein ziemlich hohes Aufmerksamkeitsdefizit,
> beginnende Neurose....
> -.-
> ...




ok da hast du einen fehler in meiner copy und paste methode aufgedeckt und dieser wird korrigiert

die lösung !

achtung aufpassen

der 22er wird sich beim geistheiler wiederbelebt haben, warum frag mich nicht
und daher konnte ich den so leicht erledigen -75% ist bei lvl 22 heftig

du siehst alles hat eine erklärung ;-)



an die anderen, 

danke dass es auch positive komentare gibt und mich zum weitermachen anspornen

an die mit dem videowunsch

ich bin zwar seit kurzem bei youtube angemeldet, doch diese videomitschneiderei ist
ein neues thema für mich - wenn ich mir (im nicht angemeldeten modus die videos ansehe)
kann man nicht mehr viel von der schrift erkennen

also entweder muss ich den kampf mit recht naher kameraeinstellung aufnehmen oder
ein weiteres geeignetes portal suchen..

für kostenlose tipp wäre ich dankbar - denn der spass soll nur gold und keine euro kosten ^^


----------



## sumonoshi (28. Oktober 2008)

Pruzze schrieb:


> Leute,
> 
> was der TE hier schreibt, ist herrlich zu lesen und hebt sich wohltuend von dem üblichen mimimimi hier ab.



Genau! 
...und macht lust auf ein Duell zum ausprobieren, schade daß es der falsche realm für mich ist.


----------



## Technocrat (28. Oktober 2008)

German schrieb:


> wie sieht das denn mit der trefferwertung im PvP aus? hat man als Level 1 Char überhaupt ne chance nen 70er zu treffen?



Ja, 1%. Das liegt übrigens daran, das Blizz überall die 1% Regel gelten läßt, die lautet, das es immer mindests 1% Chance gibt, das etwas gelingt und immer mindestens 1% Chance, das etwas mißlingt, egal wie auch sonst die Werte sein mögen. Das macht das Spiel etwas unberechenbarer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Anmerkung aus der Sicht einer Programiererin: Netter Trick, Blizz - so vermeidet ihr stets Divisionen durch Null.


----------



## Geibscher (28. Oktober 2008)

Also Brandolf existiert auf jeden Fall schonmal auf Mannoroth, werd den ganzen Tag mal mit nem lv 1 char gucken, ob er auch on ist. 

Ich muss! ihn sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HerrMoriden (28. Oktober 2008)

Aber du denkst es sei ein 'legendärer' Dolch! Der TE wollte damit nur klar machen, dass dies der beste Dolch für einen Lvl 1 Char ist!
Hättest du all seine Texte gelesen, hättest du deine Frage selber beantworten können.


----------



## Draelia (28. Oktober 2008)

Hmm, da muss ich doch mal kurz nachfragen. Wenn ich mit Level 1 von Dun Morogh nach Menethil laufe hab ich Level zwei durch das Entdecken der Gebiete gemacht. Wie konntest du das umgehen?


----------



## Flanko (28. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> schnelle waffen schlagen öfters zu das heist in 10 sek schlägst du mit ner schnellen waffe über 10 x zu mit einer langsamen 2x (beispiele) also du hast bessere chancen das es proct mit einer schnellen waffe als einer langsamen da du ja öfters schlägst




Eben nicht Chance ist gleichhoch Beispiel :

Waffe 1 = 1.5 Tempo

Waffe 2 = 3.5 Tempo 

Verzauberung = 50 % Proc 

Rechnung :

Waffe 1 = 1.5 x 50 : 2 = 37.5 % 
= 37.5 % chance bei einem Treffer mit der schnellen Waffe den Proc auszulösen .

Waffe 2 = 3.5 x 50 : 2 = 87.5 %
=87.5 % bei einem Treffer den Proc auszulösen 

Von daher genau die gleiche Chance mit der Verzauberung einen Effekt auszulösen .


----------



## Hicks1 (28. Oktober 2008)

Tja ob die Geschichte nun stimmt oder nicht ich fand sie auf jeden fall sehr unterhaltsam und gratuliere dem TE.


----------



## Dhundron (28. Oktober 2008)

Oh mann.. ihr Leuts.. durch das Entdecken muss er nicht lvl up kommen, wenn er nicht die erste Quest aus Northshire beendet hat. Erst nach dieser Quest kann man nämlich lvl 2 werden.


----------



## Wondrazil (28. Oktober 2008)

Dhundron schrieb:


> Oh mann.. ihr Leuts.. durch das Entdecken muss er nicht lvl up kommen, wenn er nicht die erste Quest aus Northshire beendet hat. Erst nach dieser Quest kann man nämlich lvl 2 werden.



Totaler Quatsch.

Trotzdem hat der TE bereits erläutert, wie er das geschafft hat.


----------



## Malakas (28. Oktober 2008)

lebhafte Fantasie hatte er ja der Stufe 1 Gnom schurke... leider sind mir da zuviele "ungereimtheiten" dabei sodas ich die Story nicht ernstnehmen kann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich hab noch keinen schurken erlebt der sich mit level 1 unsichtbar machen kann. Was ich gesehen hab sind lowlevel Spieler die auf Totenköpfen eindreschen als wenn´s kein morgen gibt. bis sich was am lebensbalken der tötenkopfen tut kann es durchaus auch schonmal Morgen werde...


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (28. Oktober 2008)

Hicks1 schrieb:


> Tja ob die Geschichte nun stimmt oder nicht ich fand sie auf jeden fall sehr unterhaltsam und gratuliere dem TE.



man leute ich meine es wirklich ernst 

jeder kann sich auf mannoroth einen char erstellen und etwas zeit inverstieren und diesen zumindest
auf 8-10 spielen dann machen wir ein nettes fest in goldhain, hab viel feuerwerk dabei und schnellbälle

und ihr lasst euch einer nach dem anderen verhauen ;-)

das ergebnis kann jeder für sich selbst aufnehmen und ich werde ein gildenmitglied fragen ob es sich als 
level 70 zielattrappe zur verfügung stellt, damit ihr sehen könnt, das auch dieser schaden nimmt und nach
*übertreibmodus an* ca. 1 woche * übertreibmodus aus* down wäre - ohne gegenwehr versteht sich.

zum stylischen aussehen - so sieht de gnom aus (die waffe ist die nicht verzauberte lockwaffe !)
wenn man gleich den roten schein sieht, könnte der der gegner verdacht schöpfen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



der fisch dient nur als hommage an den fischhändler in asterix wie auch noch der geheim gehaltene name
an eine berüchtigte figur von diabolo

warum geheim, naja ich weiss ja nicht wieviel mannorothler hier reinschauen und die wären ja schon
gewarnt, wobei ich immer mehr treffe - die schreiben - nein nein darauf lass ich mich nicht ein
ich hab schon von dir gehört ...


weitere news - ich habe einen unterstützer gefunden - einer aus meiner gilde versucht es mit einem
langohr und etwas anderen werten, wobei ich denke, dass er bald auf meine werte umrüsten wird/muss ;-)



##################

@malakas - weil unwissende oder blind durchs spiel rennende twinkspieler den schurkenlehrer im anfangsgebiet
nicht finden und sich nicht für 9 kupfer diese fähigkeit beibringen lassen, vielleicht desshalb?

ich z.b. hab erst an den wolfen meine fertigekeiten auf 5/5 gebracht ohne die mobs zu killen - wegrennen bevor 
sie tot sind und habe meinen ersten dolch und mein wurfmesser verkauft und hatte noch 3 kupfer übrig

also wieder etwas was man ohne xp machen kann - 
p.s.: die kanninchen haue ich nicht ! nur um zu skillen

natürlich bringt es nichts sich vor einem lvl 10er oder 14er unsichtbar zu machen, aber es hilft um bei duellen
den ersten pyro zu verhindern, da man noch nicht im kampf ist und durch das verbergen aus dem target kommt
^^
sind halt alles kleine witzige elemente


----------



## Fire_Frog (28. Oktober 2008)

ich finde das alles auch gan nett, aber ich bevoruge immernoch die Erfahrungsberichte von Damokles (richtig geschrieben?).
ich werde mir narlich auch ein video gerne ansehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Mach weiter so!!


----------



## Schatten51 (28. Oktober 2008)

Auch von mir aus ein dickes "DANKE". Es war nett zu lesen und jeder der es nicht glaubt, kann ja auf deine Angebote eingehen. Rechtfertigen musst du dich nicht, soll der Rest doch denken was er will. ^^

Ist auf jeden Fall eine interessante "Diskussion" (bzw. Flames triffts wohl eher) und ich finde es schade, dass ein so intelligenter Beitrag zum Teil heftigst kritisiert und in den Dreck gezogen wird. Von meiner Seite aus hast du ein GO für weitere ähnliche Beiträge/Erfahrungsberichte.


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (28. Oktober 2008)

Fire_Frog schrieb:


> ich finde das alles auch gan nett, aber ich bevoruge immernoch die Erfahrungsberichte von Damokles (richtig geschrieben?).
> ich werde mir narlich auch ein video gerne ansehen
> 
> 
> ...



mit dem möchte ich bei weitem nicht messen,
seine beträge sind unerreichar :-)


ich habe da meinen eigen stil und dem bleib ich treu

schade, dass ich meine bugerlebnisse nicht aufgehoben habe und diese
einmal durch einen forenhack und einer unverhoften abschaltung eines anderen
forums nicht wieder herstellbar sind :-I 

das wäre noch ein thema geworden


----------



## Zangor (28. Oktober 2008)

Mach weiter so, umso mehr sich aufregen umso bekannter wird Dein Gnom 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Du solltest mal probieren Showkämpfe zu planen und die Zeiten vorher im Forum anzugeben. Vielleicht kommt auch der eine oder andere Zuschauer der Deine Kämpfe mitschneidet und bei einem Videoportal veröffentlicht. 

Ich würde mir das auch gerne mal live anschauen.


----------



## Gnarak (28. Oktober 2008)

moin moin

@TE, hat einfach Spass gemacht die Story zu lesen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

lass Dich nicht von den ewigen Nörglern runterziehen.

Gruss


----------



## Natsumee (28. Oktober 2008)

jo mach gleich mal nen kleines vid oder so gogo^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lord just (28. Oktober 2008)

also die geschichten sind zwar schön und gut aber können ganz einfach nicht der wahrheit entsprechen. ziele die zu viele level über einem sind kann man einfach nicht treffen. kannst dich ja mal in eine der städte porten lassen und da dann die zielattrappen angreifen und am besten nen kleines video draus machen. nen lvl67 char oder sogar nur nen lvl17 char kannst du einfach nicht mit lvl1 treffen.


----------



## dUneking (28. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> schnelle waffen schlagen öfters zu das heist in 10 sek schlägst du mit ner schnellen waffe über 10 x zu mit einer langsamen 2x (beispiele) also du hast bessere chancen das es proct mit einer schnellen waffe als einer langsamen da du ja öfters schlägst



ich hoffe dein main ist kein melee^^


----------



## nuriina (28. Oktober 2008)

Explorer_Brandolf schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Dir fehlt noch http://wow.buffed.de/?i=16768 ^^ Den kannst du auch als Level 1 Char haben. Mit WotLK gibts dann noch +10 Werte auf Brust die du auf http://wow.buffed.de/?i=13895 machen kannst 


So kann z. Bsp. ein Level 1 Char aussehen. Dazu der Thread vom Besitzer des Chars http://www.pwndepot.com/forum/showthread.php?t=12774




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Variolus (28. Oktober 2008)

Ich würde die Geschichte nochmal überarbeiten, sonst fällt vielleicht irgendwem auf, dass ein lvl 5 Paladin, den du ja besiegt haben willst, noch lange kein Gotteschild hat...
Sonst, steh ich aber auf gut erzählte Geschichten (ob nun der Fantasie entsprungen oder real geschehen)


----------



## Natsumee (28. Oktober 2008)

dUneking schrieb:


> ich hoffe dein main ist kein melee^^



wen du schon so was sagst dann bitte mit erklärung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (28. Oktober 2008)

nuriina schrieb:


> Dir fehlt noch http://wow.buffed.de/?i=16768 ^^ Den kannst du auch als Level 1 Char haben.
> 
> 
> So kann z. Bsp. ein Level 1 Char aussehen. Dazu der Thread vom Besitzer des Chars http://www.pwndepot.com/forum/showthread.php?t=12774
> ...



gegenfrage, wie soll ich bei den furblogs freundlich oder gar wohlwollend werden?
man muss da quests annehmen und erledigen um überhaupt ruf zu bekommen.

oder sehr sehr viele mobs umhauen und das bedeutet man muss in reichweite
des geschehens sein was wieder bedeutet man bekommt xp...
von den einschränkungen der bewegungsfreiheit allein durch 2 gebiete ganz zu schweigen
ausserdem ist das teil bop - also nicht für mein vorhaben verwendbar

kopf ist - seelengebunden und vor allem nur zu einer bestimmten zeit zu bekommen und man
muss quest's erledigen und diese bedeuten xp

umhang - da finde ich +70 rüstung besser - was nützt mit bewerglichkeit etwas rüssi, etwas krit
etwas mehr schaden, etwas mehr ausweichen - der grundschaden kommt von der feurigen waffe
- schaden an mir verhindern bzw. reduzieren ist wichtig

hlasband - wieder seelengebunden 

brust, da habe ich was besseres - mit 45 rüstung aber gleicher verzauberung

armschienen sind identisch, wie auch die hände und der gürtel
hose habe ich zwar eine andere aber der rest ist gleich

schuhe sind auch gleich 
ring habe ich z.z. nur einen vom angelquest her
einen silbering

die insignie werde ich mir ab einer bestimmten ehre holen können aber ist auch wieder
bop

schwert ist ähnlich aber wesentlich langsamer als mein dolch
bogen ist gleich doch dieses schmuckstück ist für mich fraglich

ausserdem

sind die 985hp auch nicht richtig oder ein buff ist im spiel

45 grundleben
+100 kopf
+150 brust
+90 arme
+400 hose
+70 schuhe
+fragliche 100 schmuckstück

das macht 955hp bei mir , hmm

dann noch die pfeile - selbst wenn diese questbelohnung nicht
seelengebunden ist (was mich wundern würde) sind die pfeile
begrenzt und der quest ist meines wissens nicht wiederholbar 
ausser mit anderen chars - zu auf wendig 

die für lvl 1 kaufbaren tun es auch und bis zu 25 schaden
machen sie bestimmt vielleicht auch mehr

also wie ich sehe eine recht fragwürdige zusammenstellung die hier
gezeigt wird

rüstung habe ich 121 mehr
1 ap hab ich mehr
kirstchance habe ich 23,47 oder so
ausweichen hab ich auch um die ca. 42%


----------



## Technocrat (28. Oktober 2008)

lord schrieb:


> ziele die zu viele level über einem sind kann man einfach nicht treffen.



Wie ich weiter oben schon ausgeführt habe trifft ein Schlag von 100.


----------



## nuriina (28. Oktober 2008)

Du kannst Ehre bekommen wenn du in einer Gruppe bist und demjenigen der den Ruf farmt als Geist folgst. Dann kriegst du Ehre aber keine EPs. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich will dir doch gar nicht ans Bein pissen sondern den anderen zeigen wie sowas auch aussehen kann.  Und das etwas zu aufwenig ist gibts doch nicht als Argument bei solchen Twinks ;-)


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (28. Oktober 2008)

Variolus schrieb:


> Ich würde die Geschichte nochmal überarbeiten, sonst fällt vielleicht irgendwem auf, dass ein lvl 5 Paladin, den du ja besiegt haben willst, noch lange kein Gotteschild hat...
> Sonst, steh ich aber auf gut erzählte Geschichten (ob nun der Fantasie entsprungen oder real geschehen)



habs editiert, da kam wohl der bericht in konflikt mit dem ewigen palawitz, angstblase - ruhestein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

so mekrt man ich spiele keinen pala und auch keinen priester und daher der mit unkenntnis behaftete versuch
in den bericht einen witz einzubauen - oder habt ihr schon mal einen pala im duell sich per angstblase flüchten
sehen ?

der spruch von dem ist aber sinngemäß


@zum treffen nochmal

ich treffe recht oft und dann gibts auch zeiten da treffe ich weniger, das wechselt sich ab und gibt dem gegner
seine berechtigten chancen...

auch 70er treffe ich oft nur richtig schaden mache ich mit der feurigen waffe hab auch allein durch die 2
schurkenfähigkeiten 1% runter bekommen oder auch nicht

etwas glück spielt immer mit

hab schon kämpfe gehabt, da ist die feurige waffe fast bei jeden 2. schlag gekommen und auch wieder
kämpfe da ist nichts passiert.

und wie geschrieben, da ich ein nerfiger gnom bin - renn ich nicht weg, wenn ich verloren habe sonder
bestehe auf eine wiederholung ^^


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (28. Oktober 2008)

nuriina schrieb:


> Du kannst Ehre bekommen wenn du in einer Gruppe bist und demjenigen der den Ruf farmt als Geist folgst. Dann kriegst du Ehre aber keine EPs.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



siehst du wieder etwas gelernt

ich fühle mich nicht im geringsten angep..... - ich hab dem seine aufstellung nur
etwas hinterfragt

denn als geist hinterherzulaufen und keine xp zu bekommen daruf bin ich noch nicht gekommen
scheint so als ob es nicht zwingend notwenig ist den eröffnungsquest zu machen

aber ich müsste von ratchet als geist bis in den teufelswald ... und dann noch ein bop item
und mindestens ein gebiet weniger in dem ich aggieren kann


und merke - 

so blöd wie ich es brauch, so blöd kann mir keiner kommen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zul Slayer (28. Oktober 2008)

Als erstes ja mein Name ist Scheiße,
allerdings ist das Anmelden ewig her  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7lRQd_AGWc8

Das dürfte doch mal zeigen was man erreichen kann.


----------



## Epimetheus (28. Oktober 2008)

Das Video ist echt mal schlimm. Ist doch weit mehr möglich in Wow als man so allgemein denkt. Respekt an die Leute die sich noch selbst Gedanken machen und versuchen das unmögliche doch möglich zu machen.


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (28. Oktober 2008)

das video habe ich gestern auch gesehen,

aber nichts für ungut - bei welchen kampf wird einem die möglichkeit
geboten sich am gleichen platz ohne verschwinden mit verbänden zu
reggen

schon nach dem ersten mal wäre ich dem kleinen hinterher und hätte
ihm das mit den verbinden unterbunden

der kampf entpuppt sich spätestens im letzten 1/3 als gestellt, als der
28er sich nicht/kaum mehr wehrt und dauernd davon läuft.

natürlich ist es nett anzusehen - so voll gepusht mit buffs usw..

aber das ist nicht mein weg ;-)


z.b. könnte man sich in bb den hakkar buff in bb holen
anschliessend den ony buff in sw

und was noch alles geht ^^

viel mehr bin ich auf neue items von dem neuen addon gespannt
vielleicht gibt es da neue scheiderrezepte, bei denen die levelbegrenzung
nach unten wie auch nach oben nicht begrenzt ist

abwarten


über 2200 hp

das geht auch - wobei ich denke dass da noch nicht alles ausgereizt wurde - druidenbuff, palaaura
und die oben beschriebenen


----------



## Farrwe (29. Oktober 2008)

also ich finde diesen thread auch gut , ob ich es glaube oder nicht.......einiges leuchtet mir ein was der TE geschrieben hat . und man merkt er hat sich wirklich gedanken gemacht wie er dieses projekt wenn es den wirklich so läuft durchziehen kann.
meinen respekt hat er und hoffe noch mehr von ihm  zu lesen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



über ein video würde ich mich natürlich freuen.


ansonsten weiter so Explorer_Brandolf !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Psamathe (29. Oktober 2008)

Erstmal ein Lob an den TE  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Deine Erfahrungsberichte sind äusserst amüsant und unterhaltsam! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was die Glaubhaftigkeit angeht: Ich kann mir sehr wohl vorstellen das es stimmt. Immerhin gibt es einen LvL 1 Schurken der knapp 1k live hat --> Link (auch zu finden im Forum bei den PvP Guides auf buffed.de)
ich find solche Aktionen sehr gut. Schön das nicht immer nur um Raids und Co. geht. Es gibt viele Möglichkeiten Spass zu haben in der Welt der Kriegskunst, man muss nur etwas Phantasie besitzen ;-)

so long...


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (29. Oktober 2008)

guten morgen, 

danke den weitern ansporn...

nur werde ich noch bis zum wochenende mit dem halloweenevent mit meinem 70er zu tun
haben und auch noch mit der geisel hab ich noch einige knochen zu rupfen

gestern hab ich mir den privatpala der dämmerung geholt, pflicht für einen spieler wie mich

der ist wirklich nett gemacht, ruft man ihm kommt er mit dem pferd angeritten und nach knapp
einer minute, wirft er die angstblase über sich und nutzt seinen ruhestein 

lol 

ich denke, dass ich am wochenende das erste video machen kann, vielleicht werde ich mit meinem
schurken in goldhain heut ab ca. 23 uhr (wenn nichts dazwischen kommt) versuchen einige duelle
zu machen ;-)

p.s. blizzard sollte wirklich mal schwarze bretter an bestimmten besonderen sammelpunkten wie
goldhain einführen, da kann man dann für 24 stunden eine nachricht hinterlassen

^^

z.B.

Level 1 - PvP - Gnom heut' Nacht in Goldhain, gleich nach dem Kopflosenreiter - nicht verpassen !


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (19. Februar 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

jaja ich weiss bin noch immer den Beweis durch einen Film schuldig - ich habs auch nicht vergessen
war einiges los ;-)

aber durch ein anderes Thema bin ich wieder etwas wach geworden

und muss sogleich folgender Behauptung mit einem kleinen Bericht wiedersprechen

"Und: auch Hordis questen allein. "

Also es war wieder mal an der Zeit meinen kleinen Schurkengnom vom Level her 1 zu aktivieren
bzw. nach dem Fest der Liebe, er hatte sich einen Picknickkorb gesichert, wieder nach Kalimdor
zu bringen - ein netter Magier war bereit mir das Tor nach Theramore zu öffnen.

Theramore - ja ich hab meinen 1. Schurken gelösch, da ich einen logistischen Fehler mit dem hatte
EP usw... ihr wisst ja die magische Grenze zu Level 2.

Ich weich aus... naja angefeuert wurde ich durch ein Duell gegen einen 12er Hexer samt Wichtel und
ONY Buff (echt übel sag ich euch), der meinte mich dauernd zu erschrecken bringt etwas....

Naja das erste Duell war locker geschafft, dann verschwand er - mit der Aussage er müsse Seelensplitter
farmen - nach dem hinweis von mir er solle Richtung Hogger gehen, da bekommt er sicher welche.
Kam er dann wirklich zurück und wollte es wieder versuchen - inzwischen gab ich der Forderung zu einem
Duell mit einem 71er Pala nach, nach 3 Schlägen gewann er auch mit einem typischen Erfolgsgeräusch...
ja ... er hatte sein erstes Duell gewonnen - man hab ich dem /Y eingeheizt, der Arme - muss gegen ein
üblen Level1 Gnom ein Duell machen damit der seinen Duellikaten gekommt.

Ok der Hexer war da und 2. Duell, ich sollte mal öfter auf die HP des Gegners achten, den ich verlor
diesmal das Duell der Hexer hatte noch 2-4mm Leben - ich gratullieret ihm - doch er gab kleinlaut zu, einen
Gesundheitsstein genommen zu haben - tzs tzs . das 3. Duell verlor er auch.

Nun aber zu der Hordengeschichte - ich treib mich also vor XR rum und entdeckte mein Opfer einen Questenden
Magier mit LvL 10 er reggt gerade ... ich hab ja so einiges bei mir umd der Horde auf den Wecker zu gehen.

Kübislaternen, Schneebälle usw... naja er meinte nun ich sei ein Opfer und er folgte mir (das mach ich immer so
- oh er hat mich entdeckt schnell weg - wirkt immer *grins*) die erste Frostnove ging völlig daneben, ok
dachte ich mir bleibst stehen, damit er sich freut.

Zack bumm, sheeep, zack brutzel und der Hordler lag am Boden - Ehrenvoll wie ich bin blieb ich um ihm....
NEIN, nicht zu ganken um ihm eine Chance zu geben nochmal zu Kämpfen, nicht wie es vieleHordler auf
Mannoroth machen beim Mobkampf umhauen und dann nicht wieder gesehen werden....

Aber was war das nun, da kamen ja gleich 3 Hordler an, nach den Waffen und Rüstung zu beurteilen bestimmt
über 16 wenn nicht gar an die 20 vom Level her.....

Als erstes ging ich wagemutig den Kampf ein doch bald merkte ich das hohe Level der Verstärkung und lief
dann mit einem /pups davon - - - welch ein Bild LvL1 Gnom wird von angeschlagenen 3 Hordlern verfolgt und
umgehauen und dann wurde auch noch auf mich gespuckt, man das war ja eine mächtige Leistung... und ...
und

ja es war so kaum wiederbelebt, konnte ich keinen der Drei wiederfinden, so schnell sind sie verschwunden
so viel Angst hatten die vor meiner Rache -

Ich bin dann nach Ratchet und hab unterwegs versehentlich einen untoten Hordenschurken LvL 14 angeschlitzt
- er war PvP gemarkt - es war wirklich keine Absicht ... ehrlich ;-)

Er lies sich das nicht bieten und es war wirklich ein spannender Kampf der Spieler hatte was drauf und zum Schluss
hatten wir nur noch 140 hp tja - er hatte es auch noch drauf in der Situation einen Heiltrank zu nehmen und gewann.

bllblbl - ich gön es ihm ...

das war es wieder mal von mir....

soll ich euch den Namen verraten? Oder hab ich es schon gemacht?

Wer kann was mit Elcarnicero anfangen? Wer die Bedeutung erkennt, weiss wie passend der Name zu ihm passt.

Gruß

Brandolf

P.S.: ich hoffe euch hat der Bericht gefallen


----------



## Kronas (19. Februar 2009)

Explorer_Brandolf schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> jaja ich weiss bin noch immer den Beweis durch einen Film schuldig - ich habs auch nicht vergessen
> war einiges los ;-)


und wo ist das video?


----------



## BlizzLord (19. Februar 2009)

Einfach mal auf Youtube "wow lvl 1 twink" eingeben da gibs ne menge "guter" Twinks

ich behaupte aber dennoch das es ein fake is bis das video dar ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaokal (19. Februar 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> schnelle waffen schlagen öfters zu das heist in 10 sek schlägst du mit ner schnellen waffe über 10 x zu mit einer langsamen 2x (beispiele) also du hast bessere chancen das es proct mit einer schnellen waffe als einer langsamen da du ja öfters schlägst



EPIC FAIL

ne 1,50 Waffe schlägt zwar öfters zu als z.B. ne 3,60 Waffe,aber die 3,60 Waffe hat ne um so viel höhere Proccchance das sich das wieder ausgleicht


----------



## Ren3gaid (19. Februar 2009)

ich finde deine Berichte super ;-) (wirklich)

hoffe du machst so schnell wie möglich noch ein Bericht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ale4Sale (19. Februar 2009)

Explorer_Brandolf schrieb:


> wer des lesen mächtig ist - würde erkennen das ich geschrieben hatte, dass der gegner sich erst
> mit der ungewohnten situation gedanklich auseinandersetzen musste
> 
> und der wissende - kennt den schaden der feurigen waffe, die bei einem schnellen dolch
> ...



Igonriert sämtliche Rüstung und macht immer 40 Feuerschaden, ist also nicht gerade die Welt.
Außerdem sagst du, Verschwinden wäre mit Lvl 1 möglich. Soweit ich weiß, lernt man aber Verstohlenheit erst mit Level 2 und Vanish erst mit Level 20 um den Dreh. Dazu wäre ein Beweis fein.
Und 800 HP aufwärts, das nehm ich dir im Leben nicht ohne Screeni, Item/Verzauberungsauflistung oder sowas ab *g* Mit Level 1 auf 800 HP kommen und dann zum Wegekreuz wackeln und dort ganken gehen? Ansich sollte alles was sich über Level 10 bewegt vielleicht jeden zwanzigsten Schlag von dir einfangen und die Armorigno von Feurige Waffe wäre dann gelinde gesagt irrelevant; ohne Nahkampftreffer auch keine Nahkampfproccs. Ganz knuffige Idee, kleiner Aggrognom auf Amoktour. Aber ich find's wenig überzeugend.


----------



## Caradryan (19. Februar 2009)

Wenn man ds ganze einfach nur als lustige geschichten ohne lvl und deails schreiben würde vl nice hab aber bei den gechichten so früh schon aufgehört u leen weil sie so voller fehler sind (zb mit lvl verschwinden a) verstohlenheit und zwar b lvl 2 und b) verchwinen erst ka lvl20 oder so)
also wenn mn sich schon schen die lusig sein solen ausdenkt wenigsten ein klein bisschen sich vorher informieren.


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (19. Februar 2009)

ha ha ha schon wieder einer

ganz einfach mach auf deinem server einen lvl 1 schurken und geh zum lehrer - ich seh dich jetzt schon rot anlaufen vor scham
da dieser dir verstohlenheit beibringt, wenn du etwas kupfer hast

und wieso screen? screens kann man fälschen, das ist sogar mit paint möglich ohne dass du es je merken würdest - mach dir einen
lvl 1 menschen auf mannoroth und wir treffen uns in goldhain - da kannst du dir alles selbst ansehen und kannst dir sicher sein
dass es echt ist ;-) auch duelle gegen lvl 10 und höher kannst du live erleben - aber das wirst du als anzeige bug oder absprache
abtun ;-)

na gut hier ist der screen - hab den gerade gemacht, wenn auch ungern, denn so hat die horde ein gutes bild für einen steckbrief




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hier kann man alles sehen

hp oben, links die verteidigung OO ausweichen bei 43,63% rüssi 349
ap und krit und auch die ep, die zeigen, dass ich sogar noch einen ort
entdecken kann ohne lvl 2 zu werden und das verstohlenheitszeichen
ja sowas

ach ja vielleicht sollte ich auch noch sagen, dass verbände und alle waffenfertigkeiten auf mach 5/5
stehen - auch verteidigung und unbewaffnet natürlich wie auch bogen, bogen hat ein 1er zielfernrohr

wer die verzauberungen sehen möchte soll mich in goldhain auf mannroth treffen haben schon einige
gemacht

mehr sog i net ;-)


ach ja Elcarnicero ist Spanisch und heisst 

Der Metzger ;-)



Nachtrag: hatte ich nicht geschrieben, dass ich noch keine Zeit für ein Video hatte? ;-)


----------



## J3st3r (19. Februar 2009)

lol steckbrief ^^
etwas übertrieben vllt. 
aber ansonsten respekt, auch wenn nur die hälfte deiner stories stimmen nich schlecht^^


----------



## Kronas (19. Februar 2009)

Den Gnom gibts zu 100% 
Hab ihn vorhin live erlebt gegen meinen lv 6 stinknormal pala
Ich bekam ihn auf 340/850hp gekloppt, als er seine lifesteal Waffe benutzte anstatt feurige Waffe sogar auf 180/850
Mit der richtigen Handhabung der Klasse kann man den gnom schon ganz gut runterkloppen
Stoffies und allgemein caster haben eben das Problem mit der Rüstung und der castunterbrechung 
Bei meinem pala wars jedoch fehlendes Mama, was zum verhängis wurde
Trotzdem: Respekt, Brandolf


----------



## Ren3gaid (19. Februar 2009)

jop auch grad gesehen mit 1ser Krieger^^ aber ich mache ihn noch hoch^^


Respekt von mir Brandolf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (19. Februar 2009)

Ren3gaid schrieb:


> jop auch grad gesehen mit 1ser Krieger^^ aber ich mache ihn noch hoch^^
> 
> 
> Respekt von mir Brandolf
> ...


Ach du warst das? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ren3gaid (19. Februar 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> Ach du warst das?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




jop^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lucifermaycry (19. Februar 2009)

Beneide dich jetzt schon um den wahnsinnig equippeden Char^^


----------



## Kankru (19. Februar 2009)

German schrieb:


> und du hast all diese orte bereist ohne durch die erfahrung auf level 2 zu kommen?
> 
> Goldhain, Sturmwind, Darnassus, Theramore, Ratchet, Kreuzweg.
> 
> und mobs die dich angreifen ignorierst du?


Sowieso unglaubwürdig, jaja 15er und 17er gekloppt mit lvl1, wärst beim Schamie schon am Blitz-Schild gestorben...


----------



## i_boT (19. Februar 2009)

wie sies alle nich glauben level 1er pvp twinks gibts schon lange
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PAKIjdJLxMI
könnt auch einfach nach level 1 pvp twink suchen dann findet ihr tausende. und mit 1 blitz von nem 15er tot? mit knapp 800 life? wohl kaum
allein schon hosen vz gibt 40 ausdauer=400 life brust 150 hp vz usw.
hab auch schon nen video gesehen da hat ein level 1 schurke nen dudu level 31 besiegt der hat sich allerdings auch sehr dumm agestellt.


----------



## EspCap (19. Februar 2009)

Ich glaub ihr kapierts nicht, das ist kein Tagebuch/Blog sondern eine Geschichte... ein echt gute, gefällt mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Weiter so


----------



## Soramac (19. Februar 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Ich glaub ihr kapierts nicht, das ist kein Tagebuch/Blog sondern eine Geschichte... ein echt gute, gefällt mir
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



So siehts aus


----------



## skap (19. Februar 2009)

Also wirklich toll wie du mit deinem imaginären Schurken einen nach dem anderen aus den latschen haust und dir dann selbst auf die schulter klopfst.

Nicht mehr als Selbstbeweihräucherung...


----------



## Acuria (19. Februar 2009)

skap schrieb:


> Also wirklich toll wie du mit deinem imaginären Schurken einen nach dem anderen aus den latschen haust und dir dann selbst auf die schulter klopfst.
> 
> Nicht mehr als Selbstbeweihräucherung...







Richtig.



Ich glaube da fehlt es jemanden richtig an Selbstbewusstsein.


Ich war auch mal so Stolz wie der Te....bei meiner Führerscheinprüfung, Ersten Mietvertrag usw !!!


----------



## MrFlix (19. Februar 2009)

Kaum zu glauben wie man hier alles in den Dreck ziehen muss. 

Der Schurke ist durchaus vorhanden, und noch nichtmal ein richtig "dicker" Level 1er. 

Es geht durchaus mehr in zeiten von Boa Items.


----------



## Asoriel (19. Februar 2009)

ist ja echt hart, was da möglich ist. Hätte ich nicht erwartet.


----------



## Jiwari (19. Februar 2009)

Ich glaube dem TE das sein Schurke zwar existieren mag, jedoch nicht in der Form wie er, oder irgendwelche anderen "angeblich"davon überzeugten Foren-Mitglieder uns weis machen wollen, es gibt einfach zu viele Unstimmigkeiten, mal ganz davon abgesehen das Offenes PvP erst ab lvl 9 möglich ist(Zumindest war dies zu den Anfangszeiten von Wow der Fall, ob dies noch immer so ist, Keine Ahnung, ich spiele auf keinem PvP-Server mehr) also soviel zum Thema in den Barrens gegankt werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nichts desto trotz sind deine Berichte unterhaltsam und nett zu lesen, doch ihren Wahrheitsgehalt kann man nun einmal einfach nur anzweifeln.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
JJ


----------



## notoes (20. Februar 2009)

jedes wort glaub ich...nice, respekt brandolf, ist aber inzwischen mehr möglich mit boa items is auf alle fälle noch was rauszuholen 

@ über mir, brandolf is auf nem PVE server, dort kannste , sofern geflaggt, auf jedem lvl pvp machen...auf pvp servern isses n schutz.

vllt mach ich mir auch ma einen^^

mfg notoes


----------



## Fumacilla (20. Februar 2009)

skap schrieb:


> Also wirklich toll wie du mit deinem imaginären Schurken einen nach dem anderen aus den latschen haust und dir dann selbst auf die schulter klopfst.
> 
> Nicht mehr als Selbstbeweihräucherung...






Acuria schrieb:


> Richtig.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





/gähnen !!!!!

Nen Führerschein is nen klacks, nen Mietvertrag nix anderes als ne Unterschrift 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich war stolz wie Harry, als ich mein erstes 200x100x100 Terrarium gebaut hatte. Mit innenausbau!


Meine Güte. Er will doch nur seine Geschichten erzählen. Wenn ihr dass nich etragen könnt, denn kommentiert doch besser eure Freunde beim Klogang. Die wollen nämlch auch nur pinkeln und nicht die Größen vergleichen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nette Storys... aber das Vid vermisse ich immernoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (20. Februar 2009)

Jiwari schrieb:


> Ich glaube dem TE das sein Schurke zwar existieren mag, jedoch nicht in der Form wie er, oder irgendwelche anderen "angeblich"davon überzeugten Foren-Mitglieder uns weis machen wollen, es gibt einfach zu viele Unstimmigkeiten, mal ganz davon abgesehen das Offenes PvP erst ab lvl 9 möglich ist(Zumindest war dies zu den Anfangszeiten von Wow der Fall, ob dies noch immer so ist, Keine Ahnung, ich spiele auf keinem PvP-Server mehr) also soviel zum Thema in den Barrens gegankt werden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




lol also was soll ich euch noch anbieten? mehr als einen char in mannoroth zu erstellen geht wohl nicht?
und mir zeit nehmen euch den beweis zu erbringen.

selbstbewustsein - hm, könnte sein, weil mein gnom so klein ist, gnome haben immer probleme mit ihrer 
größe - woher kommt auch der spruch von unserer rasse - "oh! seid ihr aber groß!"

mehr aber auch nicht - ich schreibe hier meine berichte für die, die es gut finden und es gerne lesen.. und das
gerne - ich frage mich eher wie es mit deinem aussieht, weil du mich ohne ersichtlichen grund versucht in ein
negatives licht zu rücken - schon mal in den spiegel geschaut und dich mal gefragt - wo hab ich ein problem? ;-)

wenns euch nicht interessiert oder ihr es nicht glaubt - meint ihr wirklich es belastet mich :-)))) - blätter zurück und
lest beiträge die euch interessieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

open pvp fängt ab lvl 1 an - auch wenn der schutz über die ersten 2 anfangsgebiete geht - so können die einheimischen
den vermeindlichen eindringling angreifen und damit ist das pvp eröffnet und ich kann zum gegenschlag ausholen

greift mich keiner an, stehe ich dumm da und kann dem hordler beim farmen zusehen, ihm schneebälle oder kürbislaternen
an den kopf werfen, aber das mache ich meist nur 1-2 mal, denn viele greifen dann nach dem 1. schon an

also wer's nicht glaubt - einfach kommen ... ich werde auch versuchen ein portal nach theramore zu organisieren - hexerport
gleich nach ratchet ist etwas schwieriger

@jiwari - unstimmigkeiten - das mit pvp ab lvl 9 ist blödsinn, das ging schon immer und ich spiele schon knapp 4 jahre wow
hab ja schon mit meinem low krieger gegen die horde gekämpft auch wenn nichts gebracht hatte ^^

welche unstimmigkeit hast du noch entdeckt, die ich nicht schon erklärt habe? da bin ich mal gespannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und danke für dein urteil über meine berichte, das freut einen schreiber ;-)


und für alle - ich bin ein gelegenheitsspieler kein extrem raider, pvp'ler oder ruffarmer - ich hab zeit ein recht gutes equip
und durch die dailies und die vielen noch nicht gemachten q mit der endstufe genug gold

warum soll ich mir eine täuschungskugel für 2000g kaufen, einen ekelhaften schlammling fpür 3000-6000gold?

nein ich geb da lieber gold für meinen schurken aus und hab spass damit - komisch gelle ^^

zum glück habt ich mich noch nie in aktion gesehen - vor dem walljumpnerf, wenn ich wiedermal ein rgeiziges explorer
ziel vor augen hatte und 1-2 stunden an ein und derselben wand rumhüpfte ....

naja - ist halt so mit einem nicht in eine schublade passenden spieler

also angebot steht, wie kronas und renegade selbst heut erlebten

wer zweifelt soll mich bzw. meinen gnom erst mal aufsuchen und das mit den geschichten - tja - als die seite www.mannoroth.de
noch aktiv war, da gabs noch viel ungeheuerliche berichte von mir meinen bug- und in der landschaftfeststeckerlebnissen, wenn
ihr wüsstet .....

also, bis zum nächsten ERLEBNISBERICHT ungeschönt und hart an der wahrheit - bei meine schurkenehre als lvl 1 pvp-gnom 

gute nacht ^^


@notoes - ich bin auf einem PVP-server


----------



## b0mb4z (20. Februar 2009)

Sehr schöne Stories. Mehr davon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodyfury (20. Februar 2009)

also wenn ich mit ein lvl einer gnom gegen ein 18ner krieger oder was das war kämpfe sehe ich nach ein shclag die unterseite seines hammers 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frostbitten (20. Februar 2009)

fraps or it didn't happen ;-)


----------



## Sobe1 (20. Februar 2009)

Hab heute diesen Thread gefunden und alles gelesen.

Alle fake schreier sollten echt mal auf dem realm einloggen und gucken.  Auf youtube gibts auch andere chars.
Und mit woltk sind ja jetzt noch mehr Möglichkeiten offen und solange man gildies hat die einen durch die Welt porten ist doch alles top.

@explorer:  Dein Schreibstil ist gut und die Texte gut zu lesen.  Hat für Spass am Tag gesorgt^^   Denn bis heute kannte ich sowas nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Delphia (20. Februar 2009)

@TE, ich hab mir alles durchgelesen und finde es sehr unterhaltsam, bitte mach weiter so.

Gruss Delphia


----------



## wolarien (20. Februar 2009)

Einfach nur klasse geschrieben......mehr davon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und sch... auf skills, buffs oder den %rechner  oder wenn dann....wenns bei blizzard nen buff für spass geben würde!! wäre der bei 80% der spieler auf null


----------



## Cylierie (20. Februar 2009)

Also die geschichte an sich ist ja echt witzig, aber ich wüste gerne wie du das angestellt hast das dein gnom auf lv 1 geblieben ist?^^ 
Is kein gemecker, aber wenn du ein paar mops killen musstest wegen fertigkeit und in verschiedenen gebieten warst (entdecker ep) dann stelle ich mir das schon echt unwarscheinlich vor sorry.  Aber es ist ja nun mal so das man in den startgebieten nach ein paar mops schon lv 2 ist und entdecker ep sind auch schnell ein lvup bei lv1!

Mfg Cylie


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (20. Februar 2009)

Cylierie schrieb:


> Also die geschichte an sich ist ja echt witzig, aber ich wüste gerne wie du das angestellt hast das dein gnom auf lv 1 geblieben ist?^^
> Is kein gemecker, aber wenn du ein paar mops killen musstest wegen fertigkeit und in verschiedenen gebieten warst (entdecker ep) dann stelle ich mir das schon echt unwarscheinlich vor sorry.  Aber es ist ja nun mal so das man in den startgebieten nach ein paar mops schon lv 2 ist und entdecker ep sind auch schnell ein lvup bei lv1!
> 
> Mfg Cylie



komisch - was hast du alles gelesen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

denn auf der 1. seite ist es doch schon beschrieben 

Erfahrungspunkteverwaltung eines LvL 1 Chars

und die waffen habe ich an armen freilaufenden hühnern geskillt - diese geben keine ehrfahrungspunkte
(hab dem wirt versprochen, dass er heut eine große grilhendlaktion in seinem gasthaus machen kann)


#######################

noch etwas zu den bob-items, diese würden mir nicht so viel weiterhelfen, denn diese kann man nicht mehr versenden und das ist ja das gute
an den grauen teilen

ich plane noch an einem netzwerk von von lvl 1 gnomen, kann auch mal ein nachtelf sein und seit dem es den transportablen briefkasten
gibt - hat sich meine planung wesentlich verinefacht, da ich nicht mehr nach geeigneten gasthäusern suchen muss - doch mein ingi muss
zum standort des jeweiligen chars reiten, damit er seine ausrüstung holen kann ^^


----------



## phexus (20. Februar 2009)

Guten morgen Brandolf,

schön, dass noch jemand Spass am Spiel hat. Dazu spielt mans ja.

Da ich selber einen op lvl1er habe, dems aber noch an allen Ecken mangelt, freue ich mich auf eine Fortsetzung. Meiner heisst Gamon, Tauren Druide, 635 HP. Mit den Beeren aus den Valentinsgeschenken (+30 Trefferwertung) schafft er den Gamon, der in OG im Gasthaus steht. Sogar Lebensdiebstahl procct dann, hihi. Renne aber kurz vor Gamons Tod lieber weg, sonst ist er ja kein lvl1er mehr, denn der Gamon aus dem Gasthaus ist ja lvl12. Ist schon spassig wenn Gamon sich mit Gamon kloppt. Gab schon einige recht lustige Geschichten.
Hab leider keine Zeit, ausführlicher zu werden,

Gruß C


----------



## Nivbeth (20. Februar 2009)

Schlagt mich, wenn ich falsch liege, aber gehört so etwas nicht in den eigenen Blog?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gut, es ist eine nette Geschichte (wenn auch etwas fraglich anfangs), aber trotzdem.. oO
Nja, solange wir was über unsern imba lvl 1 Schurken zu lesen haben, kanns mir recht sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ugla (20. Februar 2009)

Erst mal Moin Brandolf und schöne Grüße von der berühmten " Frau Meyer " 
( mein RPG Twink auf Manno , seit BC inaktiv wg Serverwechsel ) aber immer noch der bekannteste RPG Twink dort - btw auch der einzige anerkannte .
Sie sagt ich soll dir noch mal ihren Dank ausrichten , und es war echt  nett das du sie zur Premiere vor XR eingeladen hast . Ach und der Jäger lvl 67 war nicht überrascht - er wurde nur gerade von Ihr angewispert und gefragt ob das denn nun die Imbaness sei , die sich jetzt bei seiner Gilde breit macht - einem lvl 16 Hexer - der chancenlos war so nebenbei - mit nem 67er zu unterstützen und ob der Hexer diese 15 lvl unterschied nicht allein bewältigt ? 
Doch ich hatte den Jäger im Target und 97 % stimmt !!! Das - ey du bist ja imba einen lvl 1 Gnom - was für eine Leistung - hat ihn dann wohl zum ausloggen veranlasst , nur weil ich sagte das ich das mal gleich im /1 berichten muss . Nun ich glaube er kannte Frau Meyer noch . 

Jaa ich höre sie , die Ungläubigen , das ist ein Fake und wo ist das Video . 
Das geflame und dann nicht den Mut mal 3 Std zu opfern , das gefarme zu lassen und mal eben schnell einen Alliechar auf 10 zu spielen . Das , der Gegner spielt ja mit oder wehrt sich absichtlich nicht  wird sicher auch wieder kommen . Aber da hat die gute Frau Meyer gestern ne Idee gehabt . Als kleines " danke schön für deinen Druiden Elfen und unseren Fototermin in Tanaris " , der ihr ungeskillt und mit div Löchern in der Zahlenleiste den  " Fliegenden Wächter " auf den Hals gehetzt hat . Schade das du ihn vor Gadzestan wieder eingeholt hast - sie freute sich schon auf die Goblinwachen ... "

Aber das ist eine andere Geschichte - hier nun ihr Angebot an alle Nörgler und Besserwisser  , an die Prog-spezies und Videofetischisten . Frau Meyer bietet jedem der sich traut an - einen Hordenchar zu erstellen der dann von Ihr oder einem anderen vorhandenen Twink ausgerüstet wird . Also grünes Zeugs bis lvl 10 - 12 geschenkt bekommt .
Die Mats die fehlen werden gekauft und ich hole mir das Gold dann beim nächsten Treffen über dass Goblin Ah von Brandolf wieder . Die einzige Bedingung die Frau Meyer stellt : Der oder auch gerne Die Mutigen berichten dann hinterher über ihre Schmach oder treten das Recht dazu an " Frau Meyer " ab - was ich nicht empfehlen würde , ich würde es dann an euer Stelle lieber selber schreiben - da kommt ihr sicher besser bei weg . Ein Video wäre auch nice - das DU dann ja erstellen kannst , bevor DU wieder schreist , wo ist ein Video davon .

Also an alle die dies für Fake oder Ausgedacht halten , an alle Skeptiker oder Miesmacher - nicht reden handeln !
Auch mit nem lvl 1 gibt es Imbaness - die fängt nicht erst bei lvl 80 und T7 an . Also gibt es hier mutige oder nur Flamer die sich hinter ihrem Nic verstecken und meinen sie hätte die Weisheit für sich gepachtet ? Oder habt ihr etwa Angst euch zu blamieren ?

Für alle die es mit Humor nehmen und/oder es für möglich halten bzw es schon selbst gesehen haben . Sollte es dazu kommen werde ich den Termin vor XR gern posten , so das ihr es euch dann live ansehen könnt . Denn ich bin mir sicher das der kleine Metzger es sicher einrichten wird und auch dann gern darüber berichtet . Was für uns alle , sorry fast alle ich vergass die Nörgler und Zwiefler , sicher ein heiden Spass sein wird . Ich freue mich auf weiteres und bis bald mal wieder bei i welchen  " illegalen Transaktionen " im Goblin  AH oder anderen Verrücktheiten .

Viele liebe Grüße von Frau Meyer noch an dich 

und wer eine Herausvorderung sucht die " zusammenziehen wegbomben weiter " übersteigt - bitte melden ....


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (30. März 2009)

*Ein Kurzausflug zum Wegekreuz....die Horde ist gewarnt*

ja der kleine Level 1 Gnom lebt noch immer, auch wenn in letzter Zeit der Level 1 Schwimmpala 
Namens Rubberduck aktiver war.

Der Weg von Ratchet war wie so meist, weniger aufregend. Die nervigen Hyänen wollten mir zwar 
ans Fleisch, gaben aber nach kurzer Zeit wieder auf.


Es dauerte ca. 10 Minuten bis ich auf den ersten Feindkontakt stieß - voher hatte ich das Dorf am Wegekreuz
umrundet und bin auch ins Dorfinnere gekommen - kann sein, dass mein 2. Umhang mit + auf Verstohlenheit
dies ermöglichte um das Leben im Dorf etwas auszuspionieren.

Es ist nun deutlich härter nach dem Levelup an den Wachen ungesehen vorbei zu kommen - und ein Entdecken
macht auch deutlich mehr Aua 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja, dann erblickte ich den Magier für mich ?? Status aber nach seinen Klamotten zu urteilen, ca. Level 11-13.

Übliche Taktik: ins Blickfeld laufen; so tun als ob man Wegläuft; noch Verstohlenheit anwerfen, damit der 
Jagdtrieb einsetzt und auf den ersten Schlag warten....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und wiedereinmal funktionierte es - Sheep, brutzel brutzel ... der Pyro ...  war mein Einsatzzeichen.
Ich drehte mich zum Magier und lief nicht mehr weg sondern wie ein Irrer Gnom auf den mächtigen Feind zu.
Der Magier etwas verwirrt versuchte noch einen Pyro zu landen, doch kam ich hinter ihm und sein Zauber wurde
unterbrochen - schnetzel zack bumm bumm (feurige Waffe zündete gleich mal) und dem Magier fehlte
plötzlich viel Hp und die Erinnerung an die Wache des Wegekreuzes wurden in ihm wach - denn er blinzelte in
deren Richtung, doch er war noch in Reichweite meines Bogens und der kritische Treffer vereitelte seine Flucht.

Wieder eine Kerbe in meinem Dolch.

Natürlich wartete ich bei seiner Leiche - um Ihm eine faire "Revanche" zu geben. Doch was war das?
Da kamen ja auf einmal ein Jäger mit Pet, ein Krieger und der wiederbelebte Magier auf mich zu.

Tja die Horde hat sich wohl mobilisiert und auch wenn es etwas dauerte und meine Flucht eigentlich Zwecklos war.
Landete der meist gesuchte Gnom vom Brachland geschunden im Staub.

Doch mein erwartetes gegankt werden blieb aus - die kurzzeitig verbündeten Hordler machten sich aus dem Staub.

Ob es die Furcht vor meiner Rache oder nur aus Mittleid zum Gnomen heraus war - konnte ich nicht mehr feststellen.

Doch für mich hatten sie Angst - Angst vor Elcarnicero




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gruß

Brandolf


----------



## Chínín (31. März 2009)

Ich glaub ich hab ne Erklärung: Priester ausdauer buff und pally sdm!!!


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (1. April 2009)

Chínín schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich hab ne Erklärung: Priester ausdauer buff und pally sdm!!!



und ich glaub du hast den sinn nicht verstanden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


auf so billige hilfsmittel kann ich verzichten ;-)
bin doch nicht blöd uns such mir im brachland - einen priester und einen pala
das wäre ja fast wie, wenn ich einen gnom im ragfireabgrund suchen würde
der auch noch ingi ist 


nein nein - ist alles ein geschickter einsatz von verzauberungs-/stärkungsmöglichkeiten
(keine buffs) und der skill einen lvl 1 gnom schurken zu spielen

kronas spielt einen lvl 8 pala mit skill, da hat auch mein powergnom so gut wie keine
chance 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

doch manchmal, wenn der gegner zu hoch also über 20 unn/oder es zu viele sind, nehme
ich schon mal einen lvl 1 heiltrank um die ungleichheit etwas auszugleichen

gruß

brandolf


----------



## Kronas (1. April 2009)

Explorer_Brandolf schrieb:


> und ich glaub du hast den sinn nicht verstanden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


jop und mein pala hat keinerlei verzauberungen, nur einen grünen priesterkolben der ausdauer (+1 ausd und guter schaden) und das beste das der händler als lvl 5 equip hergibt


edit: grad mit dem pala 14 magier umgehauen, ich geb zu mit einem heiltrank, ich wurde überrascht


----------



## Al Fifino (17. April 2009)

Na ja, ich weiß offen gesagt nicht, was das hier großartig mit RPG zu tun hat. Dein Schreibstil verweist zwar minimal drauf, aber wirklich nur minimal, und das mag mir als eingefleischter Schreiberling nicht so gut gefallen. Vor allem, da das Thema so "gut" ist und, was die Komik angeht, vollkommen ausgereizt werden könnte, wünschte ich mir hier eine etwas ernsthaftere Sprache und eine bildhafte Beschreibung, welche die Komik auch zum Ausdruck bringen. Bisher erinnert die Geschichte halt doch stark an das Spiel WoW und nicht an die "Welt von Warcraft", die vor allem im RPG verkörpert werden sollte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Greets


----------



## booooob (18. April 2009)

stimm ich dir zu^^

ps:deine texte sind super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (19. April 2009)

Al schrieb:


> Na ja, ich weiß offen gesagt nicht, was das hier großartig mit RPG zu tun hat. Dein Schreibstil verweist zwar minimal drauf, aber wirklich nur minimal, und das mag mir als eingefleischter Schreiberling nicht so gut gefallen. Vor allem, da das Thema so "gut" ist und, was die Komik angeht, vollkommen ausgereizt werden könnte, wünschte ich mir hier eine etwas ernsthaftere Sprache und eine bildhafte Beschreibung, welche die Komik auch zum Ausdruck bringen. Bisher erinnert die Geschichte halt doch stark an das Spiel WoW und nicht an die "Welt von Warcraft", die vor allem im RPG verkörpert werden sollte.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



jedem seine meinung aber ich schreibe so wie es mir in den sinn kommt und wollte schon eher an der realität der vorkommen dran bleiben ;-)

ausserdem ist mein level-1-pvp-twink sowieso seinen letzten weg zur löscheinheit gegangen und somit ein weiteres opfer der patchwut
von blizzard geworden.

übelstich und elcarnicero sind nun wieder vereint im mit den einsen und nullen im datenwirrwar - es war eine tolle zeit mit euch, doch die
epoche ist vergangen......

warum dieses thema hier landete? weil es wie du schon schreibst auf etwas rpg verweisst und im allgemeinen nicht reinpasst.


danke für deinen komentar (ernst gemeint)

gruß

brandolf


----------



## dragon1 (20. April 2009)

naja nur wegen den 50hp auf der brust und den ?40? ausdauer auf der hose?
l2p 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


da gibts immernoch 7 auf schuhe 7 auf armschienen waffenverz Eventuell handschuhverz...


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (21. April 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> naja nur wegen den 50hp auf der brust und den ?40? ausdauer auf der hose?
> l2p
> 
> 
> ...




leider etwas falsch

kopfverzauberung weg = -100hp
beinverzauberung weg = -400hp und -12 beweglichkeit (-rüstung)
brust geht nach wie vor

doch mit nur 335 hp kann man sich nicht mehr mit über lvl10er anlegen und das
war ja der spass


----------



## steakpfanne (12. Mai 2009)

Schön geschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Meiner Meinung nach auch schön nachvollziehbar.
 ______________

Was die Leute mit der Trefferchance angeht..
Man trifft bei Leuten mit 11 oda 2 Level über einen immernoch oft genug, um sie umzunieten. Vor allem im Lowlevel-bereich.


----------



## braveN1337 (16. September 2009)

Einfach nur eine Legende...... Brandolf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich meine Übelstich !

Also ich hab mir mal alles genau durchgelesen...
es KANN gut möglich sein das unser metzger hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 schon so nen superchr hat, und ich hab mir mal der langeweile willens einen lvl 1er gnom erstellt, vlt kann ich ja auch die selben / ähnlichen ergebnisse kommen wie brandolf.
Das mit der Erfahrung ist kein Problem, einfach die mobs nur hitten, und alles skillen, und kurz vor mobkill weglaufen, so bleiben einem ungewollte ep additionen erspart.

Für alle die mich in zukunft mal sehen:
Name = Înclemente  (bedeutet sowas wie Unbarmherzig auf spanisch denk ich)

hab keinen high char auf dem realm, freue mich auf spenden wenn wer lust hat mich zu unterstützen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg
braveN

echt schade das du aufhörst... blizzard verliert eine legende...


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (24. September 2009)

hallo,

ich habe erst jetzt entdeckt, dass einer meine erzählung ausgegraben hat ;-)

leider wirst du, nicht mehr soo viel spass an dieser beschäftigung haben, da
es erheblich generft wurde - verzauberungen, die erst ab einen bestimmten 
level wirken kosteten el carnicero fast die hälfte der hp - und das ist leider
ein wesentlicher bestandteil für so einen üblen gnom-schurken.

aber etwas geht noch immer..

auch die hochstufung der wachen, erhöht der aggroradius und somit auch
verfolgungstreiben mit solchen und eher weniger die möglichkeit zu entkommen.

mit zu 70erzeiten war es noch sehr gut möglich zu entkommen.

und eine legende bin ich nicht :-), oder sind meine erlebnisse schon auf ausgegrabenen
tontafeln gefunden worden...

bestimmt nicht - ein alter ergrauter lvl 1 brandolf (krieger) hat einen platz auf einem 
account von einem bekannten gefunden und ich führte ihn noch zu seinem altersruhe-
platz am see über elwynn, dem blumensee...



gruß

brandolf ;-)

p.s.: das mit dem lvl 1 pala müsste noch gehen


----------

